# Nice... right at the top of the list!



## kwahlne (Apr 16, 2009)

Look *here!  *I am so excited!  I'm listed on the community website for my very first booth expo!  Yay!


----------



## michelleB (Apr 16, 2009)

Woohoo! CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's so awesome & I'm thrilled for you!
Looks like that expo is gonna be tons of fun! Sure wish I lived closer!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, that looks like a GREAT expo. All expos are not craeted equal, looks like this one is top notch. Have fun!


----------



## topcat (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome! That does look fantastic.  Please report back with details after the event :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## kwahlne (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement, guys!  The closer it gets, the more nervous I get!   But at the same time, so excited.  I will be taking pictures and posting for sure!

Fortunately, I have the benefit of watching Deda in action this Saturday.  Can't wait to see her at the Farmers Market!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Congratulations , that is so exciting .I am sure you will do just fine. Deep breaths .

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

Kristin - congrats!!!  Doesn't it feel so cool to see your name in print like that?  You'll do a fantastic job lady!


----------



## Sibi (May 1, 2009)

Hiya Kristin,

You are going to do just great!!!  I might come by and visit and cheer you on.  Just be your sweet self and you'll have no problem bringing in the customers in droves....

Sibi


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Hey, another Northern Virginianite  8)


----------

